# Eclipse und String.contains()



## l00P (22. Feb 2006)

Morgen!

Also ich hab in der Firma und daheim die gleiche Version Eclipse laufen (3.1.2).
Nun hab ich in der Firma Code geschrieben wo ich String.contains() verwendet habe.
Daheim gibts da aber einen Fehler weil angeblich contains() keine Methode von String ist ?!?

Wie geibts das? hat nicht Eclipse seine eigene "JavaVersion eingebaut oder greift das Tool auf die am Rechner installierte java zu??


Und warum finde ich auch im javadoc kein String.contains()  :shock: 
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/

danke schonmal für eure Antwort...

lg


----------



## The_S (22. Feb 2006)

Ich nutze kein Eclipse, aber Schätzungsweiße hat Eclipse kein eigenes JDK eingebaut.

Contains gibts erst ab Version 1.5 Version 1.4.2 hat kein contains. Du kannst aber statt contains indexOf verwenden.


----------



## l00P (22. Feb 2006)

Ah super, wie ich´s mir dachte - keine eigene JDK - muß ja so sein 
Danke für den tip mit indexOf...

lg


----------

